# Planning to move in Kuala Lumpur



## danielizyan (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello there,

I am from Singapore and plan to move in Kuala Lumpur next year. Any sound advices for me? 

I am thinking of setting up a small business or finding job there. Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks alot.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck.


----------



## teerinc (Jan 2, 2009)

danielizyan said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am from Singapore and plan to move in Kuala Lumpur next year. Any sound advices for me?
> 
> ...


Hi there...
was wondering if you already got your answer on your enquiry? if anything you can send me an email and i will help you to go about.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can only use visitor messages. The e-mail and private messaging systems aren't available until you have made at least five posts. This is a form of spam protection, to keep automated programs out of the forum's communications options.


----------

